# sunroof



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "sunroof" in Romanian? It is a noun.

Here is a definition from wikipedia:



> An automotive sunroof is a fixed or operable (venting or sliding) opening in an automobile roof which allows light and/or fresh air to enter the passenger compartment.



And here is a picture.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

_Acoperiş decapotabil. 
_


----------



## OldAvatar

We call it just _trapă_.


----------



## Raluque

Yeah, I agree with Old Avatar, _trapă _is the word we use.


----------

